# ~Happy Birthday Chanel!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My dear Chanel turned 1 today!!! :love2: 
I'm very excited and hope we will have many more birthdays to come! 
For today we have a fun day planned, lots of play time, presents, family dinner and nice walks. 



Adorable baby girl














Big beautiful girl














From little fluff ball to big fluff ball, haha. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww hey my LS!!! happy birthday chanel!!! wooooooooo! i cant believe ur only 1! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks! I can't believe she is ALREADY 1! Time flies!


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chanel!!! 
Eat extra cake for me! 

Not too long and I will be celebrating Dios first!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chanel you are a very lovely girl! xxxooo


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHANEL!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a really fun day today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chanel!! Hope you get at least a little bit spoiled!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww Happy Birthday lil girl!! They grow up so fast... *sniffle* ^_^


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chanel, 
from Elaine, Minnie, Tootsie, Latte, and Peyton


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Chanel!!! Hope mom dad Rocky and Benji spoiled you baby girl


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chanel. You have grown into a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy birthday gorgeous girlie!! I hope you have a wonderful pampered day


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Chanel, I hope your mommy and daddy spoil you rotten today, you deserve it. Chica & Guillermo send you happy birthday wishes too!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy birthday, pretty little monkey!!!! ccasion2:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!!! Have a VERY HAPPY B-DAY! Chanel!! Make sure to take lots of pics of the party, especially with her party hat on! Haha


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy birthday sweet girl, and thank you for being there to put a smile on your sweet mom's face and warming the cockles of her precious, big heart.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Chanel!

Hope you have a great day full of adventure and fun, beautiful girl!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet little girl!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

hugs and kisses from Bella, Izzy and Zari


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chanel! May all you treat, bones, and toy dreams come true!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!Sweet Chanel!!! Hope you have a wonderful, fun day with your precious family and take lots of pics to show us!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

look at little baby Chanel. LS, she's darling. I hope that you all had a wonderful day yesterday full of playing and presents! Your little girl is 1!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your caring wishes. :daisy:
It means a lot that you all took time to post a sweet comment.
Chanel is such a little cheeky monkey today, she is super excited
about every little thing, more so than usual...almost like she knows
it is a special day. 



Tiffany, her b-day is today, we still have lots of celebrating to do.
I took all three dogs to the mountain this morning, we had a good time.
Once hubby comes home we'll have a birthday dinner, and open some
little gifts. This weekend is a long weekend for us, and we'll be taking
the pups up north to celebrate some more. So the big birthday adventure
is yet to come. I'm really looking forward to it because hubby has not had
a day off since Christmas. And it's a very cheap way to have a mini vacation.
It's also nice to get away from the dirty city, even if it's just for 3 days.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday ! Hope that you have lots of fun


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Chantel,Sooo pretty!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope you guys a great time! It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy belated birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Lady Chanel have a fun day little one.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you everyone for your caring wishes. :daisy:
> It means a lot that you all took time to post a sweet comment.
> Chanel is such a little cheeky monkey today, she is super excited
> about every little thing, more so than usual...almost like she knows
> ...


 Hi LS hope you and you'r hubby have a lovely time on your mini vacation enjoy. Fay x


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chanel. From cutie to beauty.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Chanel!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!*:toothy8:ccasion1:


----------

